# my new tool/toy?



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

In Austria we call it "Dreidornzange". I shoot it on ebay! I have no idea how to translate this. From now on it will be easy to fix the pouch to the Thera Tube in >> this << way.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey york! can you post photos of how you use this tool?

Thanks! I like new tools

Fwv2


----------



## GMG (Apr 16, 2013)

Cool......


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sooo, ah, you squeeze the handle and the two little thingies on the side open up and separate? (God, sound like my little niece.)


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

We would call it a sleeve expander tool. I have seen electricians with them before.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Google translate calls them Three-pronged pliers.

I would agree with sleeve expander or ring applicator or ring pliers.


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

I took pictures of using this pliers.

The first two show how this tool works.

I tried an unusual method to fix the tube on the fork. I tried about 10 shots and it seems to work. I will inform you when there a few more shots on the Slingshot. If necessary I will wrap a rubber around.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you might want to round those points down a bit looks like they could puncture your tubes fourth row down on the right in the pictures to see what i am talking about


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Wow that works good! takes alot of work out of it!!

Thanks for the photos! now to hunt down a pair for me!! hahaha!

Fwv2


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

ash said:


> Google translate calls them Three-pronged pliers.
> 
> I would agree with sleeve expander or ring applicator or ring pliers.


you are absolutly right. I bought it from the UK, found it with "Hellermann" and didn't realise that they call it

"Hellermann Rubber Sleeve Sleeving Expanding Tool" - so blind :banghead:

>> click <<


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You can thank Orcrender for that, he called it correctly first. :headbang:


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

ups, blind again ;(


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

You can have a Castrating Band Applicator for not much money! -- Tex

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Castrating-band-applicator-Economy-application-castrating-bands-/121076495084 - vi-content


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> You can have a Castrating Band Applicator for not much money! -- Tex
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Castrating-band-applicator-Economy-application-castrating-bands-/121076495084 - vi-content


Ya but only those of us cowboy types born around cattle would know. Lol.


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

OUCH


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Would an O ring applicator work the same way? I have jewelry pliers that open when you squeeze them, I will give them a try and report back.


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm not sure if I think about the same tool like you, but it might be a little bit to weak.


----------



## Stonepark (Mar 24, 2011)

I use a set of split ring pliers with interchangeable heads.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

What about this? It is a ring Jewelers ring holder


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Its a castrating tool, you put a rubberband on the animals balls and they fall off in time OH lol they said that.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

This is a ring holder, not a castrating tool!


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

y.o.r.k said:


> I took pictures of using this pliers.
> 
> The first two show how this tool works.
> 
> I tried an unusual method to fix the tube on the fork. I tried about 10 shots and it seems to work. I will inform you when there a few more shots on the Slingshot. If necessary I will wrap a rubber around.


I am surprised, it works. About 100 shots and the tube still fits.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Dr J said:


> Would an O ring applicator work the same way? I have jewelry pliers that open when you squeeze them, I will give them a try and report back.


jip they du it

cheers


----------

